# Moebius Jupiter 2 on youtube



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Great buildup.:thumbsup:


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

I recognise this build up ! it's on ebay at the moment, well, it was yesterday when I was there !


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

This is a 19 yr old who has done this awesome build. Great to see younger people
into all this old stuff. and with so much skill. Very very good job.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

As a matter of fact, I PM'd him on YouTube and told him almost exactly that. He wrote back and said that "his dad had gotten him into those 'old TV shows' when he was growing up, and he has loved them ever since." His modeling skills are obviously very good, and he works fast. We need a few more like him, because as much as we all hate to admit it, we aren't getting any younger.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

How Do You People Build These Kits So Fast????


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

JohnGuard said:


> How Do You People Build These Kits So Fast????


Don't ask me! I started on my 1:350 refit back in June and am just getting to the decal-ing of it now...


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ron Gross said:


> As a matter of fact, I PM'd him on YouTube and told him almost exactly that. He wrote back and said that "his dad had gotten him into those 'old TV shows' when he was growing up, and he has loved them ever since." His modeling skills are obviously very good, and he works fast. We need a few more like him, because as much as we all hate to admit it, *we aren't getting any younger.*



*
Speak for yourself!* These kits keep me young(er)!


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

JohnGuard said:


> How Do You People Build These Kits So Fast????


I know what you mean. I like to take more time to enjoy the fun of the build
but this kid is a superstar. We collaborated on our Seaview diorama's
and thanks to him both turned out pretty cool.Great to see all this cool
stuff is not lost on the youth of today, and it keeps us old guys a little younger too.


----------



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Hi*

Hey every one, Thanks for the great comments about me and my models, Im the builder of this jupiter 2 you see in this video , Im Josh Wells, And I hope moebius keeps bring out these great kits , They do such nice work, and they have the best artist to desine there boxs.The jupiter 2 Im doing now Is going to be the best, Bottom and top rotytaing lights, back panels of frezzing tubs will light and all the tubes them self will light, basicly every things going to light up, cant wait for it to be done ill post it when its ready.

Josh


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

Can't wait to see your next build Josh. Good stuff!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmm... ater seeing that, I reall ylike the J2 with the gear down! The spotlights on the feet really make that stand out.

It looks like those might be blue LEDS.. I know thats inaccurate, but it looks VERY cool that way, and adds some great color.

That seaview diorama is also WAY out there! I love that!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

gareee said:


> Hmm... ater seeing that, I reall ylike the J2 with the gear down! The spotlights on the feet really make that stand out.
> 
> It looks like those might be blue LEDS.. I know thats inaccurate, but it looks VERY cool that way, and adds some great color.


They look white on my screen. 

Beautiful build Josh! Good to see someone treading these boards who isn't on the downhill side of 40 for a change! :wave:


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> They look white on my screen.
> 
> Beautiful build Josh! Good to see someone treading these boards who isn't on the downhill side of 40 for a change! :wave:


 Thanks for reminding me. I turn 40 this year. Thankfully I dont show it yet.:thumbsup:


I also think its great that Lost in Space lives on in the younger generation. The internet and cable has washed away many of these classic shows its harder for kids to see them now.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

great build


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Zombie_61 said:


> They look white on my screen.
> 
> Beautiful build Josh! Good to see someone treading these boards who isn't on the downhill side of 40 for a change! :wave:


Very white leds have a slightly blueish tint to them.. it could be I'm seeing that. What type of monitor do you have? I have a flat panel 28"


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

Dar said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I turn 40 this year. Thankfully I dont show it yet.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I also think its great that Lost in Space lives on in the younger generation. The internet and cable has washed away many of these classic shows its harder for kids to see them now.



Actually, if you go to *hulu.com *_Lost in Space _(and many other classic TV shows) are free to watch by anyone. They're uncut too!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dar said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I turn 40 this year. Thankfully I dont show it yet.:thumbsup:


I'm 48. Don't sweat it, it's only a number and it has no real bearing on your life.



gareee said:


> Very white leds have a slightly blueish tint to them.. it could be I'm seeing that. What type of monitor do you have? I have a flat panel 28"


I'm using an old p.o.s. widescreen Gateway laptop.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Dave in RI said:


> Actually, if you go to *hulu.com *_Lost in Space _(and many other classic TV shows) are free to watch by anyone. They're uncut too!


Yeah I know. But unfortunately Hulu is going to be a pay site. I have a feeling that many of the shows on dvd like LIS will be mostly pay with a few sample episodes.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmmm, I was not aware that Hulu was considering turning into a pay site.
However, after doing some Google searching it looks like they may add a pay structure in addition to their free content...most likely for premuim first-run programing.

*LINK*


----------



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

*My new Moebius Jupiter 2*

Im the builder of this jupiter 2 you see in the video, Thanks for the great comments but check out my new jupiter 2 on ebay heres the link, and i wanted to post it on here for ppl can see it but i can not figur it out, i have no clue on how to put pic on or add a thread, some one PLEASE HELP heres the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120521499157

Please check it out, See i need to buy a car to get to work and back and thats why im trying to sell some model to make some money, this m odel has alot of time put in to it.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Are the landing gear lights blue?


----------



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

KNow they are a super white LED and they look like that from the flash of the cam.


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks great!


----------

